
OpenBSD project statement: Meltdown, aka “Dear Intel, you suck” - mulander
https://marc.info/?t=151521438600001&r=1&w=2
======
JdeBP
* How and when some of the other BSD people did and did not (mostly did not) get told about this -- [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16074531](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16074531)

* Matthew Dillon, DragonFly BSD author, on side-band cache attacks in April 2017 -- [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16084641](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16084641)

